# ElectroMusic "Oxygen"



## amalkerimof (6 mo ago)

Thsnk for You listening.

Listen on Personal site


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I like it. A lot! Has that Jean-Michel Jarre vibe without being too much of a copy. Nice variety, nice development, nice choice of sounds.

I want to hear more.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

very techno. well done!


----------

